# Pimp my froggy



## lukiluk (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bin Besitzer eines 2010 318er froggys. Da es da noch einiges an potential heraus zu holen gibt, würde ich das gerne schritt für schritt tun.

Das Problem ist nur das ich nicht weiß womit ich anfangen soll. Vorrangig sollte die tourentauglichkeit erhöht werden. Also weniger gewicht und ein 2ter LRS für den Einsatz ausserhalb des Parks.

Womit habt/würdet ihr denn anfangen? Da geld eine rolle spielt möchte ich immer wieder eher kleine Sachen über einen längeren Zeitraum austauschen. Großausgaben wie Gabel oder Dämpfer würden dann am Ende erst kommen - ausser es gibt ein super Angebot 

So weit ich mitbekommen habe dürfte ein anderer LRS am meisten gewichtsersparniss bringen. ist zwar nicht, wie oben geschrieben, gerade billig - aber das gewichtersparniss/preisverhältniss stimmt.
Könntet ihr mir einen LRS empfehlen? muss nichts besonders sein, nur leicht 

hier eine liste der verbauten teile (falls sie wer nicht kennen sollte):

Shock absorber :	Fox Van R 240x76
Fork :	RockShox Domain 302CL180 1.5 Taper
Headset :	Gravity 1.5 taper 1-1/8
Bottom Bracket :	Shimano external bearings
Crankset :	Shimano 36x22 with Bash Guard
Stem :	Syncros FR50 black 31.8x50mm 1-1/8
Seatpost :	Syncros FR 2 pcs 31.6X350mm
Handlesbars :	Syncros FR 31.8 38X710mm
Front derailleur :	Shimano SLX
Rear derailleur :	Shimano SLX
Brakes :	Formula RX 203/203
Shifters :	Shimano New Deore
Saddle :	Syncros FL Crmo White
Wheel :	Alex FR32 32 h / M525, LP 20mm hubs
Sprocket :	Shimano HG50 9S 11X34
Tires :	Continental Rubberqueen TR 26X2.4

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!

lg
lukas

P.s.: ich habe bewusst einen neuen thread aufgemacht ;-)


----------



## L0cke (9. Januar 2011)

Hey, ein paar Gewichte von vielen Froggyparts habe ich in meinem Album hier verteilt.

etwa 220g sind mit anderer Kefü und Bash noch drin

Neben dem LRS kannst du vor allem Gewicht durch einen anderen Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Lenker sparen.
Die Gabel würd ich recht zum Schluss machen, mit 2,6kg ist sie für eine Stahlfeder gar nicht mal  schwer, eine Stahlfederlyrik wiegt in etwa 2,3kg und neben der kenn ich eig keine Stahlfedergabel die leichter ist als die Domain, in etwa 200g sind bei der Gabel noch drin wenn du ein Proton Air Kit, gibts z.B. bei Hibike, verbaust.
Den Van würd ich drin lassen , leichter geht eig kaum, auser du fährst Titanfeder oder gar Luft, doch letzteres würd ich nicht rein baun ins Froggy...

Wo auch noch gut Gewicht zu holen ist,ist die Kassette die ist relativ schwer und wenig haltbar, die würd ich runterreiten, was recht schnell gehen dürfte....

Latexschläuche bringen auch nochmal einiges, die wiegen in passender Größe pro Stück etwa 120g, was über 100g weniger sind pro 
Schlauch...
Statt des Gewebebandes kannst du auch Tesa nehmen, etwa 8-10 Lagen empfehle ich , wiegt Pro Laufrad in etwa 10g....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (11. Januar 2011)

na - das sind ja eine ganze menge fotos 

danke für die tipps!

lg lukas


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2011)

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, die Tage werd ich noch bissel was nachreichen, wie Schaltwerk und Trigger vom Froggy, ich schreib dir dann hier nochmal.

Die Gabel würd ich übrigens drinne lassen wenn es Stahlfeder bleiben soll, und nur das Dämpfungsystem tauschen gegen eine Avalanche kartusche oder auch andere, gibt noch nen Franzosen ( http://www.crconception.com/ ) der hat günstige und wie es für mich technisch aussieht sehr gute Kartuschen, schreib ihn mal an, am besten auf französisch, Englisch kann er nicht so gut


----------



## lukiluk (11. Januar 2011)

cool danke - ja es soll schon eine stahlfedergabel bleiben. leider bin ich bis dato mit der domain nicht grad zufrieden... (siehe froggy thread) liegt wohl entweder daran das sie noch nicht eingefahren ist, das es zu kalt draussen ist oder das die feder nicht passt... oder alles zusammen... standardfeder ist drinnen - ich hab 100kg ca  
gerade bei schnellen kleinen schlägen kommt es mir so vor als hätte ich eine starrgabel.

Bringt eine andere Kartusche so viel das es 260 wert ist?


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2011)

Also Kartusche bringt echt viel,gerade weil sie besser auf einen abgestimmt ist und ich finde die Dämpfung der 302 ist das, was die Gabel an ihrer Performance hindert.

Die 302er Domain ist leider aus Erfahrung (haben im BSB-Projekt zwei gehabt) nicht so gut wie die 318, welche eine andere Dämpfung hat.
Ich kann dir anbieten mich um deine Gabel mal zu kümmern und zu schauen warum deine so schlecht geht.
Evtl bringts etwas ein 318er Dämpfunssystem zu verbauen.

Aber schau mal,du hast untem am rechten Gabelholm ein rotes Rädchen, dreh mal daran , evtl wird das Ansprechverhalten dann besser, könnt sein das das zu weit aufgedreht oder was ich eher glaube zu zugedreht.
Die Standardfeder der Domain im Froggy müsst eig für deine 100kg denke ich mal fschon zu weich sein, denn selbst ich habe sie mit meinen fahrfertigen 80-85kg relativ schnell zum Durchschlag bekommen.
Das sie bei dir geht könnt an einem zu schnellen Rebound liegen, was das Starrfederverhalten erklären würde...


----------



## lukiluk (11. Januar 2011)

ja an diesem rädchen hab ich schon rumgespielt.. ich konnte ganz ehrlich fast gar keine veränderung feststellen. hab komplett auf langsamen rebound (schildkröte) gestellt und bin die gleiche strecke nochmal gefahren.

bei sprüngen oder größeren hindernissen geht die gabel ja ganz gut - da merk ich auch wieder das sie etwas zu weich ist - aber wie gesagt bei so kleinen schnellen schlägen versteift sie sich total 

wie würde das denn ablaufen mit dem ansehen? ich denk wir wohnen doch ein stückchen auseinander


----------



## L0cke (11. Januar 2011)

Hey, also wenn müsstest du mir die Gabel schicken anders wirds wohl nicht gehen... 

Rebound müsste bei dir wahrscheinlich 6-10 klicks vor ganz langsam am besten sein, aber daran scheint es schonmal nicht zu liegen....

Also ich denke das es eher an der Dämpfung/Öl liegt....


----------



## maggse (17. Januar 2011)

Das Aufrüsten der Domain 302 auf 318 mit der Motion Control IS kostet ~100, hab ich bei meiner auch sofort gemacht und bringt tatsächlich was. Eigentlich wollte ich meine sofort verkaufen (Gewicht), wegen ihrer Steifigkeit hab ich sie dann doch behalten .
Weiters hab ich noch dünneres Dämpferöl eingefüllt (2.5w sind für um die 0 Grad ganz fein).

@L0cke: Welche Erfahrungen hast du in Bezug auf Latexschläuche? Sind die Pannensicherer als normale? Thanx.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## lukiluk (17. Januar 2011)

hi,

ja es dürfte eindeutig am öl liegen! beruhigt mich jetzt ein wenig 

kann man das upgrade auf die 318er selbst machen? wo gibts denn die teile zu kaufen bzw. was genau muss ich da kaufen?

thx


----------



## maggse (17. Januar 2011)

Ja, der Einbau ist sehr leicht, du brauchst nur einen 24er Schlüssel und einen kleinen Inbus (weiss die Grösse nicht auswendig). Du brauchst:



> Hab meine 302er auch mit Motion Control IS upgegraded:
> 
> Du brauchst laut Katalog:
> 
> ...



Probiers mal bei Hibike zu ordern.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (17. Januar 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> @L0cke: Welche Erfahrungen hast du in Bezug auf Latexschläuche? Sind die Pannensicherer als normale? Thanx.



Also zumindest am XC-Bike waren bzw. sind sie wesentlich pannenresistenter als die 120g Schläuche von Schwalbe, der Test am Froggy steht für dieses Jahr aus, denke aber das sich hier das Bild bestätigen wird, da bei den X-Light Schläuchen von Schwalbe das Pannenbild bisher an den Rädern immer ähnlich war....




lukiluk schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ja es dürfte eindeutig am öl liegen! beruhigt mich jetzt ein wenig
> 
> ...



hey ich hät ne 318er Einheit da  , aber nebenbei würd , falls keine Erfahrung vorhanden sind, lieber jemand anderes die Dämpfung umbaun lassen, ansonsten geht schnell mal was flöten auf die ein oder andere Weiße....

p.s. bei Hibike bekomm ich biisel niedrigere Preise


----------



## lukiluk (20. Januar 2011)

hallo,

also auf hibike find ich leider keine ersatzteile mehr...
würdest du die 318er einheit verkaufen?
Erfahrung beim froggy schrauben direkt hab ich nicht, aber dafür hab ich früher bei meinen motocross bikes so ziemlich alles selber gemacht - glaub nicht das der unterschied da so groß is...


----------



## L0cke (22. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, das ich ne 318 bekomme,frag mal kommende Woche nach , über den Verkauf meiner 318er Einheit werde ich nachdenken...
Erfahrungen im Motorcrossbereich sind gut, da ist ein Grundstock an Geschick vorhanden, doch wenn man z.B. etwas verbessern will und nicht nur austauschen helfen die Erfahrungen aus dem MC-Bereich oft wenig, schraube selber öfter an motorisierten Zweirädern .


----------

